# How to naturally lighten skin?



## donaldjerry (Jun 7, 2010)

I had warm beige skin, but I lived in hot climate for a while and didn't protect my skin from the sun well. It's more of a caramel now. I would like to get my skin back to its original color because there is no way I'm getting all new makeup and stuff. Plus, my culture values a lighter complexion (please don't take offense to that)

what some great ways to lighten skin naturally?

Any product suggestions that you have tried and have worked?

Thanks.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

I have not tried anything but here's something on home made preparations.. A Homemade Skin Lightener For Homemade Beauty

The thing about "natural" that always gets me is just because its natural doesn't mean its good for you! Arsnic is natural.... So is crude oil... I'd rather have something man made that is tested safe than something "natural" that could have unknown side effects..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Licorice extract, lemon juice and Bearberry


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2010)

Lemon juice, but it takes time. Also do not forget to wear sunscreen, or it will ruin your efforts.


----------



## ChittyChatJune (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

I swear by Japanese geisha skin care! All natural but lightens the skin. Try a combination of these products------&gt;Azuki and Brown Sugar Facial Soap, Azuki Red Bean Grains, Rice Bran Wash, &amp; Nightingale Droppings (sounds scary, but it's sterile, non stinky and safe ). Use the droppings as a mask and or mixed with the lather of the face bar. You can also use the lather mixed with the Rice bran wash also. ChidoriyaWorld.com

I swear by these products. They actually do help in making your skin brighter. I also like to use Hechima Gourd Water to refresh or as a toner. You can find it at Natural Japanese Beauty.com

I prefer my skin on the brighter side also. I used to tan in high school and was left with freckles. Since switching to all natural japanese skincare my facial skin is so smooth clear and glowy. If you are consistent with these products you will see a difference fast. Make sure you stay out of the sun as much as possible!!!


----------



## theodore91k7 (Jun 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *donaldjerry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had warm beige skin, but I lived in hot climate for a while and didn't protect my skin from the sun well. It's more of a caramel now. I would like to get my skin back to its original color because there is no way I'm getting all new makeup and stuff. Plus, my culture values a lighter complexion (please don't take offense to that)
what some great ways to lighten skin naturally?

Any product suggestions that you have tried and have worked?

Thanks.

Not all of us are blessed with glowing complexion. Constant exposure to sun will cause the skin to darken and appear weather-beaten. Here are a few home remedies to lighten skin tone and bring the glow back on your skin. Wash face with cool water and run an ice cube over the face. Mix a teaspoon of sugar with a few drops of lemon juice and apply to face. Rub it on gently. Leave it on for 10 minutes and wash it off with Luke warm water. Mix a teaspoon of oatmeal powder, a pinch of turmeric and a few drops of lemon to make a thick paste. Apply to face and leave it to dry. Wash off mask with water. These remedies can be followed daily. A good weekly ritual to get an instant glow and lighten skin tone is to mash ripe bananas and smear it on the face. Wash it off after 3-4 minutes, a face pack made of fullers' earth, mashed ripe papaya and cucumber juice when applied to the face and throat will help tighten skin and lighten it in the process, Apply slices of raw potato to the face. Let the juice sit for 10 minutes, then wash off with cool water. Apply milk or natural yoghurt to the face with a cloth. Leave on for 5-15 minutes or until dry. Drink at least a litre and a half of water, especially in the heat.


----------



## Iris Weaver (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi donaldjerry,

For natural ways, you can

1) wash your face with a natural cleanser (mix 1 tea spoon of almond powder, 1 whipped egg white, and 1/2 tea spoon of lemon juice together) to lighten your skin and remove dust particles; and

2) apply homemade masks with oatmeal (1/4 cup), honey (2 tablespoons) and lemon juice (1 tablespoon) for 15 minutes. It will also revitalize your skin tone.

Remember to get a good sun block and apply it everyday.

Iris


----------



## Ere Perez (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are some natural ways to lighten skin naturally:

# use sun block when exposing your skin to the sun to make sure your skin is not going to tan too much. Sun block will block the ultraviolet rays from the sun, thus preventing your skin from getting too tanned. The sun's UV rays stimulate the melanin production in the body, which causes skin pigmentation. If the UV rays are blocked or scattered they will not be able to stimulate melanin production as much, thus will not cause the skin to tan as obviously

# exoliate the skin to remove all the dead skin cells of your body. The dead skin cells might cause your skin to appear a little bit darker. By removing the dead skin cells not only do you allow the skin to regenerate you also cause it to lighten


----------



## tiny101 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have heard about people using home made lemon toners and/or lemon + cucumber juice masks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you're worried about the lemon toner being too harsh, you can always dilute it =)


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 22, 2010)

i've saw some lightening products in the store...i cant think of any specfic tho


----------



## beautylover9208 (Jul 28, 2010)

eat more fruits!!! lemon juice is good !!!


----------



## emmahewitt (Oct 26, 2012)

You could try using Lightening serums theres a few by Is Clinical, Skin Ceuticals, Skin Medica you should look around and read up on some products that could help you


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 31, 2012)

Mix 1 teaspoon of milk powder, 1 teaspoon of honey, 1 teaspoon of lemon juice and Â½ teaspoon of almond oil. Apply the mixture to your face and wash off after 15 minutes. This concoction helps brighten the skin.   Mix oatmeal with tomato juice and spread it over your face. Leave it on for 20 minutes, then wash it off with cool water. Apply turmeric powder and lime juice to help lighten dark skin.   Grind dried orange peels and lemon curd together and spread the paste on dark skin to help lighten it naturally.   Every night for two weeks, soak 4 almonds in warm water. In the morning, grind them into a fine paste with milk. Apply the ground almonds and milk to your face in the evening, and leave the paste on overnight. Rinse with cold water in the morning.


----------



## kiran123 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clairejhon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mix 1 teaspoon of milk powder, 1 teaspoon of honey, 1 teaspoon of lemon juice and Â½ teaspoon of almond oil. Apply the mixture to your face and wash off after 15 minutes. This concoction helps brighten the skin.   Mix oatmeal with tomato juice and spread it over your face. Leave it on for 20 minutes, then wash it off with cool water. Apply turmeric powder and lime juice to help lighten dark skin.   Grind dried orange peels and lemon curd together and spread the paste on dark skin to help lighten it naturally.   Every night for two weeks, soak 4 almonds in warm water. In the morning, grind them into a fine paste with milk. Apply the ground almonds and milk to your face in the evening, and leave the paste on overnight. Rinse with cold water in the morning.


 Thanks for such great tips.


----------



## kiran123 (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clairejhon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mix 1 teaspoon of milk powder, 1 teaspoon of honey, 1 teaspoon of lemon juice and Â½ teaspoon of almond oil. Apply the mixture to your face and wash off after 15 minutes. This concoction helps brighten the skin.   Mix oatmeal with tomato juice and spread it over your face. Leave it on for 20 minutes, then wash it off with cool water.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks you so much for these great tips may really helpful for me.


----------



## simplyearth (Nov 16, 2012)

If you're looking for a natural solution to lighten your skin, vitamin C is the solution. It helps collagen protein not to become weak or susceptible to damage and reinforces, rebuilds and lightens skin as well. You can find it in guavas, brocollies, couliflowers, kiwi, papaya, oranges and tangerines, strawberries and some more.

Esther.


----------



## sallyjoseph (Nov 17, 2012)

There are many different ways to lighten skin naturally by using common items probably already present in your kitchen pantry. Lemons, buttermilk, egg whites, milk and dried herbs can all be used to make homemade skin lightening preparations. Try some of these easy methods to lighten skin naturally at home and saffron is also good for skin care.


----------



## Jenny Williams (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with your words. Apply lemon juice on your face for 15 minutes , wait for it to dry and then wash it off with fresh water. You can even use a face pack which is a combination of turmeric powder mixed with sandal wood powder or  any other pack. it will help you in getting your colour back.


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 17, 2012)

Vitamin C is the great source to lightening your skin.


----------



## VeeRoberts (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say lemons! hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In all seriousness, lemons are a fabulous and natural way to lighten your skin that isn't too drying or harmful to the skin. You can use lemons to lighten your skin as a whole, or you could use it as a spot treatment for any sunspots. Just remember that lemon also makes your skin quite susceptible to bad-for-you UV rays, so always  make sure to slather on the sunscreen!

If you're looking for a more daily type of treatmentI know a few girls who have made this recipe for their morning cleanser:

Combine equal parts water, fresh lemon juice, honey, and aloe and use it the way you would use any facial cleanser - wash your face with it using a circular motion, let it sink in for a few minutes, rinse off, pat dry, moisturize. It keeps for a few days and is super cheap 

Hope that helps!


----------



## rosalyhudson (Nov 29, 2012)

By taking lots of  Water and vegetables, you can enlighten your skin naturally as well as for the longer period of time. Also use some home remedies in your skin like orange pulps, Multanni mitti, etc. If you need a quick result then go for some chemical products which are really effective and safe. Fir this you have to consult a dermatologist.


----------

